# Mac Os 9 Wont Install On Osx New G4!help Me!



## triple (Jan 20, 2003)

I SOLD MY OLD G3 300MHZ RUNNING OS 9.1 RUNNING WITHOUT ANY PROBLEMS FOR YEARS !
NOW I BOUGHT A NEW G4 867MHZ DP AND INSTALLED OSX 10.2.
WITH A HUGE PROBLEM !!
MY CLASSIC OS X CAME IN GERMAN ! ( i dont even speak german! but lets continue )(i just got it shipped out of germany)
Now i want to take my old (english) OS 9.1 & 9.2.2 install CD's out my closed (that i payed a lot of money for ),
to install a english version of OS 9. ( for the use of classic )
BUTT....THE INSTALL CD KEEPS FIRING UP AN ALERT SAYING,
"THIS SOFTWARE CAN NOT BE INSTALLED ON THIS MAC"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(ALSO WHEN I BOOTED FROM THE OS 9 or 9.2.2 CD !!)

i even called my friends to ask for their os 9 cd's and its the same thing with those os 9 cd's also !

HOW DO I GET MY OS 9 (english version) INSTALLED NOW ON THIS MAC ?

WELL !!! FOR THOSE WITH THE SAME PROBLEM ,I FOUND OUT THAT ITS NOT POSSIBLE !!
( the only way is to get english so called "restore" cd's !that normaly comes with these new mac's )
APPLE MADE THE NEW G4'S AND NEXT GENERATION'S TO COME INCOMPATIBLE WITH THE OLD MAC OS SYSTEMS !!!!!
ONLY OS X IS ABLE TO INSTALL ON IT !!
AND THE CLASSIC OS 9 + (9.2.2) ?
IS ONLY ABLE TO INSTALL WITH THE "RESTORE" CD'S THAT COME'S WITH THESE NEW MAC'S !!!
THE REASON FOR THIS IS THAT THEY WANT TO FORCE OS X ON THE MARKED !!!
(GREAT SYSTEM BUT SOME FOLKS ARE COMFTIBALE WITH THE OLD SYSTEM!THATS WHY THEY MADE A SPECIAL CLASSIC (OS9) VERSION  FOR THIS NEW SYSTEM !)
SO THAT PEOPLE WHO SPEND A LOT OF MONEY OVER THE YEARS ON OS 9 SOFWARE + hardware still can use their applications...(to me this whole forcing of using os x stinks)
i say let the people choose what system they want to use....

THNX !
GREETINGS!


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 20, 2003)

Go to http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=107383  That will give you instructions to reinstall 9.2.2 from the software restore CDs that came with your new system.  You've already seen that your system won't boot to older installers...


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 20, 2003)

Where did you buy your Mac from?  I'd take it back and demand that they give you an English one. 

One more thing.  Did you go to the System Preferences>Language.    You can change it back to English and make English the default.


----------



## KrinkleCut (Jan 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by triple _
> *WELL !!! FOR THOSE WITH THE SAME PROBLEM ,I FOUND OUT THAT ITS NOT POSSIBLE !!
> ( the only way is to get english so called "restore" cd's !that normaly comes with these new mac's )
> APPLE MADE THE NEW G4'S AND NEXT GENERATION'S TO COME INCOMPATIBLE WITH THE OLD MAC OS SYSTEMS !!!!!
> ...



Well, your problem here (aside from YELLING at us all) is that you have a german OS9 cd, not that OS9 won't install. Therefore it is possible, isn't it?

Yes Apple wants to force everyone to use OSX (and eventually they will force everyone), but right now you still have the option of booting into OS9 or OSX (unless you have a new powerbook of course). OS9 development is over.

And the reason your old retail copies of OS9 won't install is not out of maliciousness on Apple's part - it's because your machine came out AFTER your copy of OS9 was produced. Your machine has hardware that was not available at the time your OS9 cd was produced, therefore it was not yet supported.

Really, your complaint is unfounded. You should take it up with whomever shipped the computer to you. BTW, if you order a computer from Germany, why would you be suprized that it came with a localized German OS?


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KrinkleCut _
> *
> BTW, if you order a computer from Germany, why would you be suprized that it came with a localized German OS? *



Yep, you buy a computer in Germany, it will have the boot in German language.


----------



## ApeintheShell (Feb 7, 2003)

triple....sorry to sound obvious but if you read Apple's website the PowerMac and Powerbooks are OS X boot only. 
This is nothing new however. They have been trying to convert people to Mac OS X since the public beta came out. They even announced it in september of last year.
If you want to run os 9 exclusively sell your new system for last years model while the price is still good. 
Next time, go to apple.com before shouting out complaints.


----------



## KrinkleCut (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ApeintheShell _
> *triple....sorry to sound obvious but if you read Apple's website the PowerMac and Powerbooks are OS X boot only *



Actually no, he has a dual 867. These can boot into OS9. You're thinking of the machines released in 2003.


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 17, 2003)

Triple, 
What's your status? How is the machine? any luck with OS 9?


----------



## mapski99 (Feb 18, 2003)

I ran into a similar problem (no not a german OS), but the inability to install OS 9.x on my DP 867. Classic is fine, but I can't boot into 9. 

I have my old version of 9.2.2 from my last computer. That works fine for classic. But it won't let me boot to OS X. The OS 9.x that was installed on the DP867 when I bought it only works as Classic. 

I have the official Mac OS 9.2.2 CD that came with the Mac, but it will only install Classic from within Classic. I can boot to the CD, but the installer tells me that it can't install on this computer.

My latest attempt to install a bootable 9.x: I added a hard drive, then reformated with the OS 9 drivers. I ran the OS 9.2.2 installer to the new drive. I reboot to that drive and get some success. It recognizes the drive and the partition and shows the startup screen, but hangs before any extensions are loaded. Restarting with Extensions Off does not help either.

Any ideas?

joe


----------



## mapski99 (Feb 18, 2003)

Maybe my 9.2.2 installer CD did NOT come with my computer. It could be from a G4/733 QuickSilver that we also have. Funny thing is that we have two G4/867 and two 9.2.2 install CDs, but only G4/733 and no other recent towers, just TiBooks.


----------



## mapski99 (Feb 18, 2003)

Maybe my 9.2.2 installer CD did NOT come with my computer. It could be from a G4/733 QuickSilver that we also have. Funny thing is that we have two G4/867 and two 9.2.2 install CDs, but only G4/733 and no other recent towers, just TiBooks.


----------



## mapski99 (Feb 18, 2003)

More info: I have just confirmed that the 9.2.2 Installer CD, was in fact a 9.2.1 installer CD from the Quicksilver.
- grey Power Mac G4 - Mac OS 9 Install CD
- labelled OS version 9.2.1
- part #691-3295A

Well that explains why it won't boot. Unfortunately the only recent Power Mac G4 Software Restore CDs that I have, seem to have come from the Quicksilver also, not the G4/867DP. They are parts #692-3297, 98, 99.

The PowerBook G4 Software Restore CD that I have are from 667 TiBooks purchased fall 2002. The part number there is 691-3562, so this proves that my Power Mac software CDs are a bit old.


----------



## mapski99 (Feb 18, 2003)

I was able to copy all three Powebook G4 restore images to the empty HD. Then I mounted the drive image and copied that system folder to the empty HD. 

In system prefs-> startup disk, I could see the newly copied dytem folder as a bootable drive. Wahoo. So I rebooted.....and....it hung while starting to load extensions. I rebooted and held down shift to try with Extensions Off, and it hung again. 

Did I not get the correct CDs when I got this computer or the other G4/867DP in our office? I am pretty organized, what are the chances I would misplace both sets of discs? Anyway I am out of CDs to try.

Anybody have any ideas????????


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 18, 2003)

It could very well be that your computer came with the wrong CD. 

You could check to see if MacWarehouse, Macmall or Mac Connection has a OS 9 full install laying around.


----------



## mapski99 (Feb 19, 2003)

Good idea, thanks Cheryl


----------



## Zimbop (Mar 11, 2003)

mapski99, when I got my 1GDP, I couldn't install OS9 on its own. Apple Tech Canada (the tech call went through to Canada from the UK!) told me that Apple are forcing the issue and ensuring that you install OS9 as a dual boot on same drive only. I have OS9, OSX and Jaguar all as full retail versions, and no luck unless I use software restore to run OS9 in the OS9/OSX shared drive default install that the Mac arrived with.


----------



## a2daj (Mar 18, 2003)

IIRC, the only way to install OS 9 on the Dual 867s is by using the software restore discs that came with the computer.  There should be a disk image of a special version of 9.2.2 that is compatible with the first generation MDD G4 (Windtunnels...) on the discs.
Check this link:
http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20021014054815580

However, since he only has the German disks, he'll need to get ahold of whatever version of the disks he needs.  A call to Apple support might help.  Just don't tell them it came from Germany.  The discs were lost...


----------

